

Tarski's undefinability theorem - xtacy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarskis_indefinability_theorem

======
RiderOfGiraffes
The link you give doesn't work for me - the apostrophe goes missing. Here's an
alternative:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarski%27s_undefinability_theor...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarski%27s_undefinability_theorem)

~~~
wlievens
The Right Thing To Do would have been to created a redirect page on WP.

